# Review of the Citizen NY2300



## ebrandwein (Mar 10, 2006)

Citizen is the world's largest watch manufacturer and looking at their NY2300 diver's watch, it's not hard to see why. This model features an excellent combination of features for a really absurdly low price. There are several different versions of the NY2300. They differ in style and color in that some have a white face or gold lettering on the dial or an all black bezel. Mechanically, they are all identical however.

The NY2300 is a classic looking diver whose bezel (in this example) is another of the "Pepsi" type. (See the earlier reviewed Seiko diver). The watch measures 42mm in width (including the crown) 43mm lug to lug, 12m in thickness and has a 20mm band lug width. I was actually a bit surprised at these dimensions as the Citizen really looks and wears smaller than it is. I think this is because the lugs are short and taper in towards the body of the case. Additionally, the case itself narrows in width towards the caseback. The overall effect is to make the watch more compact in design and quite comfortable on the wrist.

In terms of specs, the NY2300 is powered by a Miyota 8200 21 jewel automatic movement (Miyota is to Citizen as ETA is to the Swatch Group. They make movements for Citizen's line but also sell movements to third party manufacturers). The 8200 has been around since the 1970's and is quite well thought of. The movement can be hand wound but not hacked and includes both a day and date function. Accuracy on my example seems to be at about +20 seconds a day (which is not bad for a mechanical watch with no pretensions of chronometer level accuracy) but I have read that this movement can settle down in a few months with better accuracy. The NY2300 has a mineral glass crystal and is water resistant to 200 meters. The lume isn't quite at a Seiko Monster's level but it is very good nonetheless and remained clearly visible in darkness after a few hours. The stock band is a rubber diver's model that is reasonably soft and comfortable. Lastly, the bezel has a very firm and precise action and will turn in only a counter clockwise direction like most good diver watches.

The NY2300 is in most respects very similar to many other automatic divers. Where it excels in comparison with other such watches, however, is in its price. The example seen here was new for well under $100.00 on the world wide tag sale. That is easily 1/3 less coin than similarly featured Seiko diver and a fraction of the cost of a Swiss automatic diver. The only obvious concession to economy is the choice of a rubber band, which realistically will need to be replaced after a few years of wear and tear. That being said, an after market bracelet or even a nylon nato style band can be gotten for very little money when the time comes.

To sum up, the Citizen NY2300 is an exceptionally good value that should give years of trouble free service. If you are looking for a solid water sports watch or just a good daily wearer or beater, but want to avoid a battery driven quartz watch, the NY2300 is a hard choice to argue with. It would also make an excellent introductory piece for someone interested in a quality mechanical watch who isn't prepared to commit to a large purchase at the outset.

Original text here 
http://edscorner1.blogspot.com


----------



## rideough (Nov 20, 2007)

I just got this watch yesterday and so far it lives up to it's reputation. Its a really nice piece that has gotten more than a few comments today at work!:-!


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Great review Ed, and I certainly couldn't agree more :-!
For the cost of one Swiss made diver one could own 4-5 of Citizen's 200m automatic dive watches. I know, because I do!
The NY2300 was the first one I purchased, and because it is such a nice watch for bargain price, I then bought a NY0040, NH8030 (cushion case for my son), NY0054 titanium and the NH8050. All run well, look great and are a phenomenal value for the dollar!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)

*Very nice review, and I couldn't agree with you more. I also have the Pepsi bezel which I wore yesterday. Keeps great time and is super comfy to wear (should be noted I swapped out the original strap for a Rhino).*


----------



## ebrandwein (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks folks. Glad to hear you liked the review. It is an amazing watch for the $$ ;-)


----------



## LTH (Feb 20, 2007)

got mine on ebay for 20 €, running now at +3s/day since one month but usually +8s/day

the rotor makes more noise than a 7s26, but a this price I even don't care about any scratches !


----------



## ogun_nike (Mar 2, 2011)

Love my NY2300-09E! It's my beater but I clearly like it enough to keep it out of harm's way. 

My one issue is the noise of the rotor. I noticed above that LTH mentioned this. 

Have others noticed how noisy this rotor is? Is this something that can be fixed? If so, I'd do it and keep the watch. If not, I'm on the fence about keeping it. 

Can anyone make a suggestion? Thanks! Ogún


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

I have pepsi bezel version and absolutely love it, but when manually setting the DAY function; the clicks doesn't feel confident, feels more fidgety, but for DATE function it feels nice and confident; I wasn't sure if this is on my watch only or on all of their miyota 8200 movements, would appreciate your reply, Thanks


----------



## markz100 (Oct 23, 2015)

rideough said:


> I just got this watch yesterday and so far it lives up to it's reputation. Its a really nice piece that has gotten more than a few comments today at work!:-!


congrats.


----------



## walltz (Nov 21, 2015)

Very nice review it's an amazing watch.


----------



## dorak (Dec 21, 2015)

really very nice. wish i can find 1 all black bezel now


----------

